# Owl's creek 2day



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hooked like a blue on a Gotcha..gonna yak out again,after werk....should be there by 630pm...and fishin till it gets dark or when my arms fall off.

Been usin them wind cheaters and esp them Yozuri divin plugs....its like steelin candy from a baby.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It is rather addicting after the first fish isn't it.  

I can now see myself spending as much time Yakking as I'll be on the beach. Wish I could go and join ya, not tomorrow but hopefully soon. I'm doing the before work thing this week at the Lesner. Tides are right so I'm trying it for a couple days. Saw 3 flatties today but none on my line.

There is a group going out of the spit tomorrow afternoon. You need to try that with a group so they can show you the spots. I followed them last week and wound up with a 19" flattie. Nice place to drift, paddle up to the bridge, drop your bait and let the current provide the drift.


----------

